# Hey Greendoc



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Got snow?

@Greendoc


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

(I heard on the news today that it snowed in Hawaii)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think that was Maui. I think Greendoc lives on Oahu.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Just curious


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

No snow on Oahu, however at almost 10;30 in the morning right now it is cloudy, about to rain and only 65 degrees. It is a damp chill that gets even colder at night. Homes here are not heated or very well insulated because normally, it never goes below 70 and the days warm up to the low 90s.


----------

